# I want to join



## Yacine (Oct 31, 2016)

Hello brothers, 
I am a 27 years old man from algeria,  I want to join your brotherhood.


----------



## Yacine (Oct 31, 2016)

I


Yacine said:


> Hello brothers,
> I am a 27 years old man from algeria,  I want to join your brotherhood.


 Researched the web and found no lodge here in Algeria, how can I do it?


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 31, 2016)

In general Masonry is banned in Muslim majority countries.  On the continent your nearest exceptions are Morocco and Egypt.  Across the med your nearest options are Malta, Italy and Greece.  Probably better to live our principles without membership and help reverse the ban by internal efforts.


----------



## Yacine (Oct 31, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> In general Masonry is banned in Muslim majority countries.  On the continent your nearest exceptions are Morocco and Egypt.  Across the med your nearest options are Malta, Italy and Greece.  Probably better to live our principles without membership and help reverse the ban by internal efforts.


I hear there are freemasons here in algeria, how can I reach them, or anyone reach me.


----------



## Elexir (Oct 31, 2016)

Yacine said:


> I hear there are freemasons here in algeria, how can I reach them, or anyone reach me.



Freemasonry is prohibited in Algeria wich means that there are no real Freemasons there and it might infact be Dangerous for you to go around looking for lodges there.


----------



## Yacine (Oct 31, 2016)

Elexir said:


> Freemasonry is prohibited in Algeria wich means that there are no real Freemasons there and it might infact be Dangerous for you to go around looking for lodges there.


what about rotary, and lions clubs, aren't their members masons.


----------



## Elexir (Oct 31, 2016)

They can be but they dont have to be as masonic membership is not required to join any of them.


----------



## Yacine (Oct 31, 2016)

Elexir said:


> They can be but they dont have to be as masonic membership is not required to join any of them.


how do i get departed from my country to join, without anyone knowing, as i would like to serve the brotherhood, but not here in my country. you know freemasonery is very powerful, and realize anything in any country.


----------



## Elexir (Oct 31, 2016)

Yacine said:


> how do i get departed from my country to join, without anyone knowing, as i would like to serve the brotherhood, but not here in my country. you know freemasonery is very powerful, and realize anything in any country.



Sorry but no.
You have the wrong idea.
You will not be rich or powerfull, all you will get is lessons in how to be a better man, nothing more and nothing less.
We dont get any special treatment in our countries just becuse we are Freemasons and we dont rule the world.


----------



## Yacine (Oct 31, 2016)

i know it's the opposite, but it's okay to hide, i am serious about my proposition, and all i aim for is to be a better man.


----------



## Elexir (Oct 31, 2016)

Yacine said:


> i know it's the opposite, but it's okay to hide, i am serious about my proposition, and all i aim for is to be a better man.



Ok, then I was misstaken in your seriousness.
Actuly I dont hide and neither does masonry in the countries where we exist, infact in most cases we display symbols on the buildings we meet in, have homepages and carry masonic symbols on ourself.
As said, there is no masonry in Algeria or in most muslim countries so. If you are serious about joining and leave your country here is a list http://www.ugle.org.uk/about/foreign-grand-lodges where lodges are displayed by country.


----------



## Yacine (Oct 31, 2016)

Elexir said:


> Ok, then I was misstaken in your seriousness.
> Actuly I dont hide and neither does masonry in the countries where we exist, infact in most cases we display symbols on the buildings we meet in, have homepages and carry masonic symbols on ourself.
> As said, there is no masonry in Algeria or in most muslim countries so. If you are serious about joining and leave your country here is a list http://www.ugle.org.uk/about/foreign-grand-lodges where lodges are displayed by country.


I mean no disrespect for what i said about hiding, i know there are too many signs on buildings here in algeria, about leaving the country, i tried to contact other lodges but with no reply.


----------



## Yacine (Oct 31, 2016)

Elexir said:


> Ok, then I was misstaken in your seriousness.
> Actuly I dont hide and neither does masonry in the countries where we exist, infact in most cases we display symbols on the buildings we meet in, have homepages and carry masonic symbols on ourself.
> As said, there is no masonry in Algeria or in most muslim countries so. If you are serious about joining and leave your country here is a list http://www.ugle.org.uk/about/foreign-grand-lodges where lodges are displayed by country.


I tried to contact them, they only accept membership from within the country.


----------



## Yacine (Oct 31, 2016)

what should i do ?


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 31, 2016)

There is litteraly nothing you can do except to move

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Elexir (Oct 31, 2016)

Yacine said:


> I mean no disrespect for what i said about hiding, i know there are too many signs on buildings here in algeria, about leaving the country, i tried to contact other lodges but with no reply.



I belive those buildnings are remains from a time when masonry was allowed in Algeria.




Yacine said:


> I tried to contact them, they only accept membership from within the country.



Yes and like I said thats why you have to move to join.


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 1, 2016)

Yacine said:


> what about rotary, and lions clubs, aren't their members masons.



No.  Those are service organizations with good members, but they have nothing to do with Masonry.  If you wish to become a Rotarian or Lion those are laudable undertakings.



Yacine said:


> but it's okay to hide



We teach that our Brothers be loyal citizens who cheerfully obey the just laws of their country.  Going into hiding because the laws changed is a very different situation than becoming a member of a banned order once the law is already in place.  No, it is not okay to hide in your current status.  That's not being a loyal citizen.  Please be a loyal citizen active in civic duties.



Yacine said:


> I tried to contact them, they only accept membership from within the country.



That's correct.  In your situation you would need to emigrate to a country where Masonry is legal.  This is why earlier I recommended -

"Probably better to live our principles without membership and help reverse the ban by internal efforts."

To this I add that you should only push for legal changes to the extent you do not place yourself in danger.  Be an evolutionary not a revolutionary, if the word "evolutionary" makes sense in the context of politics.


----------

